# robroy conduit



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

If it is done right with the right tools, it looks good. If not it looks pretty hacked.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jtashaffer said:


> What does everyone think about robroy conduit? Likes and dislikes



Here is a interesting article about it.

http://www.ien.com/article/correct-installation-pvc/7630


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Not a bad go...as long as you have the hawged out shoes and dies, and plenty of "repair/patch dope. Ran 1/2" to 6" PVC coated GRC - would strongly recommend using factory 90's for 4" and larger (unless you're doing large sweeps - most big robroy pipe won't bend over thirty without "wrinkle potential").

Need a 884/885 "A" frame bender, and a set of shoes for a 555. Make sure them shoes are oversized.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Know WHAT it is. Never seen it or used it. What sort of applications would call for it? Extremely corrosive I would assume.....


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

rdr said:


> Know WHAT it is. Never seen it or used it. What sort of applications would call for it? Extremely corrosive I would assume.....


our transit authority, caltrans, requires all outside GRC be PVC coated. Which is really weird, because there is a ton of regular GRC out there. No one ever said they were smart.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

i ran a ton of it at our areas waste water treatment plant.

i agree with rockyd. if you have the PVC coated rigid bending shoes, it is easy. if not, you have to paint on the PVC repair where the coating gets scored. if a company takes a robroy job, they should send out the robroy shoes.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

Robroy is for corrosion use, they also have a class that can certify to use it ( not needed but helps for some employment ). Robroy is a brand name, other companies do make PGRC.


----------



## jtashaffer (Sep 8, 2010)

I have ran alot of 3/4 robroy. my work has a 555 with some off brand shoes that doesnt damage the conduit. We also got the z-wrench. For the price you could take some channellocks and make a set for cheaper. But it works with out damaging the coating.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Get the right tools for the job. It will save a lot of time.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

I use it in certain areas at work. It isn't that bad, if you have the right tools.:whistling2:

My name RobRoy, has no relation to the conduit. I just happen to be Scottish, and related to RobRoy McGregor.:thumbup:


----------

